# Need Cartridge for Printer



## theterminator (Jan 14, 2015)

I need cartridge for an Epson LQ-310 printer installed in my office. Please give specific buying links.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 23, 2015)

Its a Dot matrix. It doesn't have a cartridge. It has a ribbon like a typewriter.

The code of this product is Epson S015634/ 9... But I can't find it on the internet.

You'll have to take local help.


----------



## MMStoreonline (Jun 13, 2016)

We are providing all kind of printer toner and cartridge .please visit at Welcome to MM Store Online-The Perfect Place for TONER Cartridge

Rs.50 off on All products on MMstoreonline. Free shipping . Offer valid till 31st July 2016 .
UsePromo code : mmpromofirst


----------

